# What modern tires fit Schwinn S-2 Rims with no problems



## Schwinng! (Dec 24, 2012)

*I have a 1954 Schwinn Streamliner (Balloon tire) with a truss rod fork and stock fenders. I'm looking to replace the worn out tires with something new like Schwalbe Fat Franks or Felt Quick Bricks,etc...... The problem is that I don't have any knowledge about these "modern tires" after re-entering the hobby after a long hiatus. So, a little help please? Thanks*


----------



## rhenning (Dec 24, 2012)

Basically any 26 inch mountain bike tire in the 559 mm rim seat size.  Width should be in the 2.125 inch area or 50 to 55 mm wide.  Don't plan on running high pressures if you are using S-2s as they are not hook beaded rims.  Roger


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 24, 2012)

*Tires*

You can use anything marked 26 x 2.125 on a S2.


----------



## Schwinng! (Dec 24, 2012)

*Thanks a bunch guys. Just for curiosities sake, do any of you think the 26 x 2.35 Fat Franks aren't going to fit? I really dig them.*


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 24, 2012)

Schwinng! said:


> *Thanks a bunch guys. Just for curiosities sake, do any of you think the 26 x 2.35 Fat Franks aren't going to fit? I really dig them.*




*I installed the Fat Franks on my Columbia 26" repo bike. For the rims I used a pair of S-2 rims.
I have no problem with the tires rubbing against the fenders at all. Since I ride this bike on a 
daily basis , the tires that came with this bike are the "Lightning Dart (USA) & I like to keep those
in nice condition & not wear them out.  But even though they fit the S-2 rims  , I would suggest
to take into consideration the width of the fork & fender of the bike you want to put them on &
see how much clearance you have with your weight sitting on the bike. I'm no expert but just
my own experience in doing this on a trial basis. I also put the BOA tires which are "fatter" then
the Franks…but I had to do some "tweaking to the fork & fenders to make them fit.
*


----------



## Schwinng! (Dec 24, 2012)

*Thanks, to both of you!*


----------



## Eric Bidinger (Dec 24, 2012)

*Fat franks area tight fit but..*

They will fit on some schwinns depending on the fenders.
I tried them on a B6 but they rubbed on the underside of the train light.
I put them on a DX but the rim has to be perfectly true not to rub.
Good luck, Happy Christmas!

E


----------

